# Master list of framebuilding suppliers



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

We get a lot of questions about "where can I get ___", so I thought I'd try my hand at compiling a master list of framebuilding suppliers of all kinds. Please help me out by filling in the stuff I don't know or have forgotten. I'll eventually link this to the FAQ.

*Aero Metals* (I think that's the name?)
Aerospace & Commercial Metals UK. Aluminium UK. Stainless Steel UK . Alloy UK. Hi-Temp UK . Low Cost Aluminium
UK source of plain gauge 4130 and T45. Very helpful, willing to sell by the foot rather than full lengths, huge stock and reasonably priced.

*Aircraft Spruce*
Pilot Supplies, Avionics, and Homebuilt Aircraft Parts from Aircraft Spruce and Specialty Co.
4130 cromoly (non-butted) in lots of shapes and sizes.

*Alex Mead*
Alex Meade Bikeworks
Fixtures, dummy axles, other framebuilding tools.

*Anvil*
Anvil Bikeworks: Professional tools for the professional bike builder
The nicest fixtures on earth. Be the envy of your framebuilding friends!

*Bringheli*
BRINGHELI
Tubing, tools, lugs, etc.

*Bikelugs.com*
BikeLugs.com
Kirk Pacenti's beautiful lugs and small parts

*Ceeway*
Framebuilding Bicycles. Tubing, Parts, and Tools
Tubing, brazeons and small parts, tapping/reaming/facing tools. Located in the UK.

*Composite Resources*
Composite Product Design and Manufacturing | Composite Resources
Composite frame tubing for the carbon fiber set!

*Design Engineering*
Call 319-367-2282 - website no longer exists, but they're still making stuff. 
Brazeons/small parts only. Very inexpensive and American made!

*The Dillsburg Aeroplane Works*
Sadly, now out of business.

*Edge Composites*
http://edgecomponents.com/BuyOnline.aspx?catid=1&page=1
Manufacturer of carbon frame tubing, also forks/rims/bars/etc.

*Fairing*
Fairing Industrial Inc.-frame builder,aluminum tubes,cr-mo tubes,bicycle tubing,bottom bracket,cable stops,rahmenbauern,Aluminiumrohre,cr-mo rohre,Fahrrad-rohre,Innenlager Kabel-Stationen,framebouwers,aluminium buizen,cr-mo-buizen,fiets buizen,trapas
Steel frame tubing and a distributor for Reynolds in the US. Terrible customer service!

*Henry James*
Henry James investment cast steel lugs
Tubing, small parts, tools, jigs/fixtures, consumables.

*KVA*
KVA STAINLESS: MS3 Stainless Steel Custom Bicycle Tubing
Supplier of stainless bicycle tubing, made in the USA!

*MSC*
MSC Industrial Supply Co. | Find Power Tools, Hand Tools, Machine Tools & More
A huge range of industrial supplies. Framebuilders can find cutters of all kinds, machine tools and parts, shop supplies, and more.

*Nova Cycles*
Cycle Frame Tubing :: Nova Cycles Supply Inc. :: The Framebuilder's Source" is the dominant supplier of cycle frame building materials in North America
Tubing, brazeons and small parts, consumables, some fixturing equipment and tools

*Paragon Machine Works *
Home
Dropouts, brazeons, some tools (purge equipment, arbors, etc)

*Security Bicycle Accessories*
Security Bicycle: Welcome
Supplier of OEM parts to small framebuilders (ie, derailleurs and such). Requires certification from Shimano and liability insurance, etc - for pros only.

*Simple bikes*
simplebikes.com
Suppliers of the ARCTOS frame building system
*
Solid bikes*
Solid Bikes
Suppliers of Integrated head-tubes and BB shells for BMX.

*Sputnik*
Sputnik Tool 
Tooling for framebuilding

*Strawberry Bicycle*
Strawberry Cyclesport Inc.
Cutters and framebuilding tools

*Titanium Joe*
Custom Titanium Tubing North America - Titanium Joe
Titanium tubing (not bike specific, if you don't know exactly what you need, this isn't the best place to get tubing)

*Titanium sports*
TiLite
Suppliers of titanium tubes in both round and custom shaped forms .[/QUOTE]

*True Temper*
http://www.truetemper.com/Performance_Tubing/
Steel tubing

*UBI*
United Bicycle Institute
Steel and ti frame tubing and parts

*Ventana USA*
Welcome to Ventana Mountain Bikes USA
Suppliers of pre made single pivot suspension systems and kits for builders.

*Wicks Aircraft*
Wicks Aircraft Supply
4130 steel (non-butted) tubing in an amazing variety of sizes and thicknesses.


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Very nice list Walt.

How about Dillsburg aeroplane works for cro-mo. The largest single purpose supplier of such things in the U.S.

The Dillsburg Aeroplane Works
Aircraft-Race Car-Machine Shop-Raw Materials
Charles T. Vogelsong
114 Sawmill Road, Dillsburg, Pa 17019
(717) 432-4589


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Good one!*

I wonder if they will ever have a website. My gut says no.

-Walt



dbohemian said:


> Very nice list Walt.
> 
> How about Dillsburg aeroplane works for cro-mo. The largest single purpose supplier of such things in the U.S.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Hey Walt

don't forget about these guys

http://www.sputniktool.com/id5.html for tooling

removed ti joe


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Got it!*

Why do you want me to remove titanium joe? Good call on Sputnik.

-Walt



SOFTBUTT said:


> Hey Walt
> 
> don't forget about these guys
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Sorry for the mix up. I removed ti joe from my post because you already had him on your list.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are a few suppliers I deal with who work with small frame builder who are not currently listed .

*Solid bikes *
http://www.solidbmx.com
Phone: +1 (916)801-7263
Email: [email protected]

Suppliers of Integrated head-tubes and BB shells .
Aaron is a great guy and keeps allot of very nice product in stock for fellow frame builders .
Integrated head-tubes 45x45 standard cnc machined in various styles and sizes .
BB shells everything from MID and spanish BMX standards to the old fashion Euro shells .
They also have their own CNC mill and lathe and CNC mandrel tube bender in house and are willing to work with smaller framebuilders at affordable prices .

*Ventana USA *
http://www.ventanausa.com/
(916)631-0544

Suppliers of pre made 4-bar suspension systems and adaptable kits for both steel and I believe Titanium ( not 100% sure on TI )
I believe they also make a few things like cable stops and other smaller frame components.

Sherwood is another one of the good guys in the industry who works with smaller frame builders allowing them to make cool bike with his rear suspension systems .

*Simple bikes *
www.simplebikes.com
Suppliers of the ARCTOS frame building system

Oscar is now making the Arctos frame jig systems , after purchasing it from the last screw up who originally bought the company from founder and bicycle mastermind Gary Helfrich.

*Titanium sports*
http://www.tisports.com/
800-545-2266
Suppliers of titanium tubes in both round and custom shaped forms .


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Excellente!*

Just to pick nits, Sherwood's stuff is all single-pivot, not 4-bar. 

Good ones. Keep 'em comin, guys.

-Walt



Evil4bc said:


> Here are a few suppliers I deal with who work with small frame builder who are not currently listed .
> 
> *Solid bikes *
> http://www.solidbmx.com
> ...


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

*Carbon tubing*

http://edgecomponents.com/BuyOnline.aspx?catid=1&page=1


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Strawberry Bicycle

Andy makes some seriously nice hole saws, BB tappers facers and various other bits. He's also the US distributor for Marchetti and IIRC, has some Reynolds tubing as well. He's a great guy to boot. One of the first builders in the US too.


----------



## trafficbikes (May 7, 2009)

I know people love MSC but I couldn't live without McMaster-Carr. They have the best website I've ever used and ship 1-day to most places in the country.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Carbon fiber composite tubing is available from:

Composite Resources
485 Lakeshore Parkway
Rock Hill, SC 29730
(803) 366-9700
http://www.composite-resources.com/


----------



## Typo_Knig (Aug 8, 2009)

Rock West. Yet another carbon tube seller. Good stuff.

http://www.rockwestcomposites.com/index.php?p_resource=home


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Wide range of carbon fibre stuff: http://www.dragonplate.com/

"Interesting" carbon fibre stuff: http://carbonfiberthings.com/default.asp


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

These two links are not working .

http://www.sputniktool.com/id5.html

www.simplebikes.com


----------



## Winter Bicycles (Jun 8, 2008)

Sputnik link takes you to the site- it's just the internal link that isn't working.


----------



## Citizen Kane (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.aerocommetals.co.uk/index.php

UK source of plain gauge 4130 and T45. Very helpful, willing to sell by the foot rather than full lengths, huge stock and resonably priced.

If you have previously used PFA Metals, I've just found out they are no longer trading.


----------



## BlueMoon100 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great Info!


----------



## sproglad (Sep 26, 2011)

wow, thanks for putting up such a comprehensive list Walt. Am thinking about making up a frame and this is a great start on getting the info i need


----------



## alexmeade (Jan 4, 2012)

*Another Frame Tooling Supplier*

Can I add myself to this list without violating any "blatant selling " rules ? I've been supplying frame tooling for several years, and I offer standard as well as custom tooling.

Can't post the ULR since I'm a newbie to MTBR, but the website is

alexmeade.com

Click on the "Tools" tab

Thanks,

Alex
Alex Meade Bikeworks, LLC


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Got it!*

You're on the list, and welcome!



alexmeade said:


> Can I add myself to this list without violating any "blatant selling " rules ? I've been supplying frame tooling for several years, and I offer standard as well as custom tooling.
> 
> Can't post the ULR since I'm a newbie to MTBR, but the website is
> 
> ...


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> These two links are not working .
> 
> www.simplebikes.com


Fwiw, Arctos (Oscar C./Simple Bicycle Co.) has a new website :

Arctos Jigs


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

Cycle Design Group. Fillet Pro and other top-notch fillers and fluxes.

DB is involved, so i hope i didn't mash any toes with the previous version of this post.


----------



## drsmith917 (Sep 10, 2010)

Walt,
Thanks for including Composite Resources on your list. We get a lot of requests that come through MTBR. We sell stock composite products but also design and build custom structures. We're a high precision engineering shop not just fabrication. But we appreciate the interest from MTBR members. Our Engineering and Product Development Manager is a mountain bike rider himself so he loves it when we get requests.

Dave


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

Simple Bikes is now a dead link.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Cracked Headtube said:


> Simple Bikes is now a dead link.


see post #22 for the Arctos site. Simple also has a new website but it is hardly worth looking at.


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

Any 'garage builders' set up with Fairing? Or, are they easy to setup with?


----------



## patc (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi folks. This is my first post (lurking member since 2004!) Before building my first frame, I thought I'd practice my fabricating skills first by building a rear rack for one of my bikes. Anyone know a good source for rack-size chromoly tubing, and what thickness I need to use? I plan to TIG weld the joints, and I want to make my own fittings (I have a 9x20 lathe and a gear head mill that I'm a beginner with.) I've Googled like crazy and haven't found much on rack building.
Thanks


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

I've no idea of a tubing source, but used to use Reynolds 531 in 0.9mm wall; this was available in various diameters, although 1/2" is the biggest you'll need for any part of a rack unless it's something weird. Mild steel tubing is easy to get and stiff enough, but bends easily if the bike is dropped. Stainless is harder to join and can be fragile, depending on the diameter and gauge used - 1/4" OD x 0.5mm wall tubing is *not* strong enough! CrMo is more reliable if you can find the right size(s). Re design, keep it simple, triangulate as much as possible, build-in light and fender mounts (and possibly stays) if you'll be using them, and don't sweat it. Anything bult largely from 3/8" and 1/2" CrMo will be plenty strong enough for most non-abuse. BTW, you don't necessarily need a tube bender, just an old coaster brake or IGH hub shell or two and a bit of imagination. Have fun.


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if there's True Temper distributors in Europe? Is there any other place to buy their tubing than Henry James?
How about Dedacciai ZeroUno 29er s-bend chainstays, any other suppliers than Brigheli?
Easiest for me would be to get all tubing from same place, especially if I have to order them from the USA.
Another option would be to get combination of Reynolds tubes, but they don't have chain or seat stays that I'm looking for.


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

Let's try again 

Is there any other source for the stainless hydro guides than Pacenti, shipping to Finland is too expensive to order just those guides.
I'm talking about these.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you trying to order just one bike worth of parts/tubes? If so, find a friend in the US and have everything shipped to them, then have it all shipped over in one box.

I do not know of any other distributors for the Deda stuff or Kirk's guides, sorry. 

-Walt


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Walt!
Tubes are sorted out now, I went for Reynolds main tubes and Deda stays from Ceeway.

I'll try to find someone who is willing to ship some of those guides for me, or maybe Bikelugs answers my email about the shipping costs some day.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*If not...*

If Kirk doesn't get back to you let me know and I can help you out with a few.

-W



J_K said:


> Thanks for the tips Walt!
> Tubes are sorted out now, I went for Reynolds main tubes and Deda stays from Ceeway.
> 
> I'll try to find someone who is willing to ship some of those guides for me, or maybe Bikelugs answers my email about the shipping costs some day.


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

Walt said:


> If Kirk doesn't get back to you let me know and I can help you out with a few.
> 
> -W


Thanks for the offer Walt, I appreciate it!
I'll let you know if I can't get them directly from Kirk.

Do you still sell Weldmold 880t tig filler wire?


----------



## iwantalitebike (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone know where i could purchase a carbon seat tube that's already been reamed for a seat post? Any size.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

iwantalitebike said:


> Does anyone know where i could purchase a carbon seat tube that's already been reamed for a seat post? Any size.


Sorry I missed this, I think you want Rockwest Composites.


----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

Not frame building per se but just curious where you guys are getting boxes for the frame and othe shipping materials?


----------



## thedudeman (Nov 10, 2006)

Just found out that S&M is offering some bmx small parts, and a disc mtb dropout set for cheap:
S&M Bikes | D.I.Y.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Those dropouts are per each. Still not expensive, but not *that* cheap


----------



## thedudeman (Nov 10, 2006)

You got me!


----------



## Timmski (Mar 8, 2009)

Naked bikes sells their chainstay disc brake mount drop outs.


----------



## silesianbike.pl (Sep 14, 2015)

Please check Specialty Metals Supplier - Industrial Metal Distributor | TW Metals , there have a lot of sizes Cro-mo tubing


----------



## silesianbike.pl (Sep 14, 2015)

Please check Specialty Metals Supplier - Industrial Metal Distributor | TW Metals there have a lot of sizes cro-mo tubing


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

Hi Walt, I am supplying titanium tubing from Australia.

Titanium Grade 9 Cold Work Stress Relieved Tubing (CWSR)
Min T.S. 860MPa
Min Y.S. 740MPa
Min Elongation 14%
This is good quality tubing with a nice finish external and internal. Very consistent sizing.
All straight gauge, to be custom butted or used as straight gauge.
Sizes are very specific to bicycle frame manufacturing, some of these variances can't be bought anywhere else.
The very reason I did this mill run was I could not find the tubing that I believe are needed to make high end titanium bikes.

28.6 x 2 x 1000 $132 each (steerer tube or high strength general purpose)
24.5 x 1 x 1000 $60 each (sleeves inside above tube)
31.8 x 0.8 x 660 $44 each (lightweight top tub/ seat tube)
44.45 x 0.75 x 900 $80 each (lightweight extra oversize down tube)
22.2 x 1.2 x 1000 $63 each (super strong and thick chainstays)
19 x 0.9 x 1000 $47.5 each (mtb seat stays)
16 x 0.9 x 1000 $43 each (road seat stays)

Tubing is from a high end mill in China, this same mill makes custom tubing for some of the biggest names in Titanium bike frames in the world, notably American owned and manufactured ones.

Please contact me for orders, if ordering several pieces I should even be able to wiggle the pricing a bit, but I am pretty confident the prices are very hard to beat as they are.

Titanium Tubing - Black Stump Cycles


----------



## Andrew Coooper (Oct 21, 2017)

*New source for frame building supplies*

Bicycle Fabrication Supply - www.bikefabsupply.com

We are a North American Supplier of Dedacciai tubing and carbon forks.
Stocking Zero and Zero Uno tubing and select carbon forks. We can special order aluminum and titanium tubing and will be stocking in the future.

Our categories include

Tubing - Dedaccia - head, seat, down, top, chain and seat stays,fork blades , import Bottom brackets . Offerings to be expanded in 2018

Frame Parts - dropouts front and rear, fork crowns, housing/hose stops and guides, brake mounting,seat binders, bolt bosses. More items to be added in 2018

Carbon Forks - Dedacciai road and cyclocross , offerings to be expanded in 2018

Brazing - Gasflux brazing rod C-04 nickel bronze 1/16 & 3/32 , GF-78 LFB 1/16 and 3/32, 50% and 56% silver and flux TYPE B and TYPE U. Coming 2018 Brazing torches and parts

TIG - filler metals in .035 and .045 - ER70s, ER80s D2, ER312, ER309lsi, ER568, TIG torches , parts and consumables , welding hood and gloves, these product offerings will be expanded

Cut & Drill - Holesaws by Ruko, hacksaw blades, drills, - more products in 2018

Abrasives - AO shop cloth , and Ceramic abrasive belts

Keep checking back with us. We will be adding products that are needed and as new product lines come out.

Best Regards

Andrew Cooper
Bicycle Fabrication Supply - Let's build more bikes !
www.bikefabsupply.com
[email protected]
phone - 602-561-3763


----------



## Fort Colin (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I wanted to let you know that the CNC Machine Shop I work at has a new web page with our parts we make for custom frame-building market. We have things like weld-on water bottle bosses, dovetailed and tapered tube splitters for travel bikes and belt drive , and a 15mm thru axle dropout for SON SL (dyno hub) thru axle hubs. At the shop we cut Steel, Stainless, Aluminum, and Titanium. We will be adding more products over the next few months.

The web page is:
www.Oakes.bike
Oakes Mfg. LLC.

About Oakes:

Jason Oakes started Oakes Manufacturing 2000 and started work for custom builders in Colorado in 2004. I first heard about the shop when I was bending a seat tube in 2010 at Black Sheep Bikes. The Press Form Bender I was using was a copy from the 90's Clack Kent shop that James Bleakely had Jason cut for him. I start 2 years ago at Oakes Mfg. On the first day I was cutting titanium dropout for a production run designed by and for Eriksen Cycles. To date, we strive to make the highest quality frame components available.


----------

